# Grafikkartenlüfter tauschen?



## SirCire (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Technik Forum,

seit einigen Wochen macht der Lüfter an meiner Grafikkarte krach. Genauer gesagt ist er viel lauter als sonst. Nachdem mir dann mein Rechner beim spielen mehrmals mit einem "fade to black" und kurzem (1-2sek) nachhalenden Sound abgestürtzt ist, habe ich die Seitenabdeckung von meinem Gehäuse geöffnet. Der Lüfter dreht sich im Betrieb unruhig, soll heißen, die Lücke zwischen Rotorblättern und Kühlkörper verändert ihre Größe, woraus ich schließe dass diese Kappe, an der die Rotorblätter sitzen etwas spiel hat und dadurch "herumeiert". Dadurch scheint auch die Kühlleistung gesenkt zu sein, ansonsten kann ich mir das Abstürzen des Rechners nicht erklären.

Es handelt sich um eine ungefähr 3 Jahre alte *XFX Radeon HD 4870 *

Meine Frage ist nun. Kann man so einen Lüfter irgendwie (mit meinen Laienkenntnisen) reparieren oder ersetzen/tauschen?
Wäre für Ratschläge sehr dankbar.


----------



## Varitu (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

du kannst versuchen den Lüfter/Kühler mit Pinsel Druckluft zu reinigen. Das wars dann aber schon mit Laienversuchen.  Um den Lüfter ersetzen zu können mußt du schon genau wissen was es für einer ist und den dann kaufen.

Was ansosnten bleibt: gebraucht den reinen Kühler nochmal kaufen (ebay) oder aber die Kühllösung von einem Alternativhersteller verbauen, lies mal hier als Beispiel:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,665050/Radeon-HD-4870-Grafikkarten-Kuehler-Accelero-S1-und-Scythe-Musashi-im-Test/Grafikkarte/Test/

Gruß Varitu


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2012)

_Ich würd einfach einen Lüfter alâ Scythe Setsugen 2 / Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II o.ä kaufen und ihn verbauen - die Karte ist dann sicherlich leiser und kühler als vorher.

Ob du das selbst kannst weiss ich natürlich nicht..ansonsten mit der Karte in einen Computerladen in deiner Nähe gehen und dort einen passenden Kühler kaufen und die das machen lassen, Garantie auf die Karte hast du ja nichtmehr._


----------



## SirCire (5. Juni 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Scythe Setsugen 2 / Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II _



Das sind auch die beiden Namen die ich über Google am häufigsten gefunden habe als GPU Kühler.
Was das Internet so hergibt, ist dass die XFX 4870 im hinteren Bereich eine Kühlrippenleiste hat die verdammt hoch ist und mit den beiden oben genannten Kühlern kollidiert.
Das eine was ich dazu gefunden habe, ist dass es die Möglichkeit gibt diese Leiste zu kürzen, also die Länge der Rippen etwas zu stutzen, so dass sie unter den Kühler passt, oder aber die Kühlleiste komplett zu entfernen und durch die mitgelieferten Klebe-Rippen "nachzuahmen". 
Ansonsten gibt es relativ gute Informationsvideos wie man solche Lüfter verbaut. Was mir sorgen bereitet, ist ob ich das mit der Dosierung der Wärmeleitpaste auf die Reihe kriege.
Die portionieren das da teilweise mit spritzenförmigen Tuben. 
Ansonsten tendiere ich derzeit zum Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo als Ersatz für den Standard-Lüfter von XFX.

Bin aber immernoch für anderweitige Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Varitu (6. Juni 2012)

Hi,

hast du die hier?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/84544-xfx-4870-1024mb-alternativkuehler.html

Darin wird über das Problem berichtet. Natürlich kann man die Kühler kürzen, vorteil ist ja daß der Lüfter direkt auf den Kühler bläst nicht wie beim Original.
Ich würde den aber so wenig wie möglich kürzen. Dadurch wird schließlich die Oberfläche des Kühlkörpers verkleinert, was die Temperaturabgabe schwächt.

Alternativ gibts eventuell den hier noch:

http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/425/accelero-l2-plus.html?c=2182

Ist afaik zwar nicht der beste aber sollte auch kühlen/reichen.

Werkzeug, Wärmeleitpaste etc. hast du Zuhause und traust dich da ran?

Gruß Varitu


----------



## SirCire (6. Juni 2012)

Ja genau das ist die Karte die ich habe, ohne diese rote Bodenplatte, mit dem Tropfen/Ei-förmigen Lüfter und dem dicken schwarzen Kühlrippen über den Spannungswandlern.
Den Thread hat mir Google auch ausgeworfen. 
Das was mich derzeit noch am meisten wundert, ist wie ich mit den schwarzen Kühlrippen über den Spannungswandlern verfahren soll. 
1. Quelle sagt: Nimm die Standardrippen einfach weg, ersetze durch nichts und lass gut sein. Nur unter extrembelastungen wie dem Furmark-Performance Test gibts damit Probleme.
2. Quelle sagt: Nimm die Standardrippen, kürze sie runter bis sie untern Kühler passen und schraube sie wieder auf die Platine.
3. Quelle sagt: Nimm die Standardrippen, schmeiß sie weg, bestreich die Spannungswandler mit Wärmeleitpaste und klebe die mitgelieferten Rippen von Arcitc Cooling drauf.
Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig wie ich vorgehen werde.

Werkzeug, Reinigungsmittel (Feuerzeugbenzin) um die alte Paste gründlich zu entfernen habe ich alles hier. 
Wärmeleitpaste ist im Lieferumfang mit dabei. 
Und zutrauen? Naja ich habe mir die Anleitung vom Hersteller zum Austausch online schon mal runtergeladen und angesehen, dazu einige Videos wo Leute das vormachen. So schwierig sah es nicht aus und zwei linke Hände habe ich an und für sich auch nicht. Wird schon machbar sein.


----------



## Varitu (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde generell nur Variante 2 machen, alles andere wär mir zu riskant.
Der Spannungswandlerkühler dürfte per Federclips befestigt sein. Die mußt du mit einer kleinen Spitzzange zusammendrücken und rausdrücken. Das ganze vorsichtig damit sie später wieder halten.
Die Kühlermontage ist relativ einfach, wie du schon schreibst, wenn man keine zwei linken Hände hat. Ach ja und nicht mordsmäßig festziehen. Sonst verziehts das PCB und es könnten Haarrisse entstehen.
Ach ja, je nachdem was für WLp beiligt würde ich andere kaufen. Die mitgeliferten sind oft nicht so toll von der Qualität/Verarbeitbarkeit. Ich finde die MX5 von Artic läßt sich gut verarbeiten und hat solide Werte. Kostet auch nicht die Welt, ne 5G Tube reicht für zig CPU/GPUs.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Night2010 (7. Juni 2012)

Würde eher so einen nehmen.
http://geizhals.at/de/725065
Da ein, oder zwei schöne 120mm drauf mit 800-1000 U/min und gut ist.


----------



## zoizz (7. Juni 2012)

Wenn du dir zu unsicher bist, frage deinen Hardwaredealer um die Ecke. Entweder soll er gleich einen neuen Lüfter für dein Model kaufen oder du kaufst dir deinen Wunschkühler und gibst den Zusammenbau in Auftrag.
Die PC-Schrauber werden saubere Arbeit für sehr kleines Geld machen und falls etwas nicht zufriedenstellend sein sollte bzw nach kurzer Zeit wieder defekt ist, hast du einen Ansprechpartner und Recht auf Gewährleistung. 

Mir wäre das 10 Euro wert: ein ruhies Gewissen, das gute Gefühl die lokale Wirtschaft unterstützt zu haben und keine Angst selber etwas zu ruinieren ^^


----------



## SirCire (8. Juni 2012)

Wer hätte das gedacht, ich habe den Arcitc Cooling Twin Turbo II heute bekommen und bin nun beim Einbau auf die Grafikkarte.

Allerdings stellt sich mir nun ein ganz anderes Problem.

Hier sieht man ein Bild von dem Arctic Cooling Twin Turbo II



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darauf erkennt man das er einen 4-pin Stecker hat und aus diesem kommt ein 3-pin Stecker raus. Auf der XFX 4870 ist aber nur ein 2-pin Steckplatz für den Lüfter vorhanden. Da passen der 3-pin / 4-pin nicht rein.

Mitgeliefert wird so ein Adapter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ist meine Frage. Welchen (3 oder 4) Pin Stecker des Kühlers Stecke ich in welchen Steckplatz (7 Volt oder 12 Volt)? 
Und ist es egal, an welchen freien 4-poligen dicken Netzteil Stecker ich den Adapter dann anschließe? Ich habe von diesen 4-poligen dicken Steckern noch ein paar frei die vom Netzteil kommen. 

Ausführlicher Montagebericht folgt wenn ich fertig bin. 
Ansonsten freue ich mich über Antworten bezüglich der Stecker-Frage.


----------



## Varitu (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo,


du kannst jetzt:

-entweder den dreipoligen an deine Grafikkarte anklemmen.(gelbes Signaltacho weglassen). Problem mußt vermutlich löten und du müßtest wissen wie groß die LEistung der beiden neuen Lüfter sowei des alten sind, nicht das man Bauteile überlastet. Fällt daher also m.M.nach raus.

-du steckst den 3 entweder in den 7V oder 12V Platz. Den 4poligen ignorierst du.
--Du hast dadurch unterschiedliche feste!!! Drehzahlen. Zur sicherheit solltest du erstmal die 12V nehmen. Deine 4870 ist schon nen ziemlicher Hitzkopf, da solltest die 7V nur nutzen wenn du die Temperatur überwachen kannst, bzw. sichergestellt ist das die Graka auch im Sommer nicht überhitzt.

Den dicken (Molex)Stecker kannst du an irgendeinen Anschluß stecken. Ist ganz egal welchen davon.

P.S. Falls du möchtest das die Drehzahl der Kühlers geregelt wird. Du könntest dir noch einen dreipoligen Adapter von dem ganz kleinen auf die Motherboardgröße holen, falls du da noch einen Frei hast. Und dann per Speedfan die Temperatur der Grafikkarte auslesen + mit dieser Software den Lüfter dann regeln. ISt nen gewisser Aufwand Speedfan einzustellen, aber es geht. Selbst schon so gemacht.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## SirCire (8. Juni 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Auf meinem Motherboard gibt es einen Steckplatz, der wird benannt "SYS_FAN1" - daran ist mein Frontgehäuselüfter angeschlossen. Ich habe einen weiteren Anschluss, "PWR_FAN", daran ist der Heckgehäuselüfter angeschlossen. Es gibt noch einen dritten Anschluss - "SYS_FAN2" - dieser ist leer. Kann ich den Hecklüfter, der an PWR_FAN hängt auf SYS_FAN2 umstecken und den freien PWR_FAN für die Grafikkarte nutzen? Alle diese Steckplätze auf dem Motherboard sind 3-polig. Mein Motherboard ist ein GIGABYTE MA770-UD3.
Das mit der festen Drehzahl habe ich schon bei Google gelesen. Sollte das von mir oben genannte nicht funktionieren, sollte ich also für die Maximaldrehzahl den 12 V Anschluss nehmen?

Danke vielmals für eure Hilfe.


Edit:

Also ich habe jetzt so einiges versucht. Ein Anschluss des Grafikkartenkühlers direkt ans Mainboard geht gar nicht. der 3-pin und der 4-pin sind viel zu klein / schmal um auf die Steckplätze des Motherboards zu passen. Das macht die Idee die ich oben beschrieben habe unmöglich.

Dann habe ich es mit dem Adapter ausprobiert. Aber egal ob ich das 12V oder das 7V Stück mit dem 3-pin vom Kühler verbinde. Die Lüfter drehen sich nicht. Zucken nichtmal. 
Kann es sein, dass die 4-pin dicken Netzteil Stecker keinen Strom haben, weil bisher von diesen auch noch nie Strom abgenommen wurde?

Die Karte ist jetzt wieder eingebaut. Der PC startet auch bis zum Windows-Login Screen, aber da sich die Kühler nicht drehen, habe ich den PC immer wieder sofort ausgeschaltet.
Was kann ich denn nun noch tun, um den Lüfter mit Strom zu versorgen?


----------



## Night2010 (9. Juni 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wenn du dir zu unsicher bist, frage deinen Hardwaredealer um die Ecke. Entweder soll er gleich einen neuen Lüfter für dein Model kaufen oder du kaufst dir deinen Wunschkühler und gibst den Zusammenbau in Auftrag.
> Die PC-Schrauber werden saubere Arbeit für sehr kleines Geld machen und falls etwas nicht zufriedenstellend sein sollte bzw nach kurzer Zeit wieder defekt ist, hast du einen Ansprechpartner und Recht auf Gewährleistung.
> 
> Mir wäre das 10 Euro wert: ein ruhies Gewissen, das gute Gefühl die lokale Wirtschaft unterstützt zu haben und keine Angst selber etwas zu ruinieren ^^



Wenn ihm der Händler das umbaut ist die Garantie genau so weg.
Weil der Hersteller sowas nicht mit macht.


@SirCire

12V und 7V bedeutet, das die Lüfter bei 12V mit 100% laufen und bei 7V mit etwas mehr als 50%.
Daher brauchst du nur einen anschliessen ohne dir stress zu machen. Der 7V sollte da ausreichend sein.
Normal haben Grafikkarten diesen kleinen 3 Pin Stecker. Du kannst aber auch die Lüfter runten nehmen und auf den Kühler einen 120mm drauf machen, diesen kannst du dann ans Board anschliessen.


----------



## bemuehung (9. Juni 2012)

http://ht4u.net/reviews/2009/arctic_cooling_accelero_l2_pro/index5.php


----------



## SirCire (9. Juni 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> http://ht4u.net/revi..._pro/index5.php



Genau das was hier steht habe ich gerade ausprobiert. ich habe dieses Plastikstück um die Pins von der Grafikkarte entfernt und den Lüfter mit dem 3-pin direkt an der Karte angeschlossen.
Gleiches Ergebnis. Die Kühler drehen sich nicht. Heißt das jetzt ich muss den schlimmsten Fall annehmen und habe nen defekten Lüfter bekommen?

Nochmal zusammenfassend. Egal welchen 4-pin Molex ich von meinem Netzteil nehme und an den Adapter anschließe, und egal ob ich den Kühler dann an 7 der 12 Volt anschließe. Keine Drehung.
Wenn ich ihn direkt an die Graka anschließe, ebenfalls keine Drehung. 

Lässt das auf nen Garantiefall schließen, oder übersehe ich irgendwas grundlegendes?


----------



## bemuehung (9. Juni 2012)

sieht ganz so aus wenn er nichtmal auf 12V anläuft

kann ja nicht sein das an allen Molex keine Spannung anliegt etc.

Multimeter oder 12V Spannungsprüfer(z.b. für Kfz) könnte 100% Sicherheit schaffen , selbst bei 7V sollten fast alle Lüfter anlaufen , Kontakte/Durchgang könnte man noch prüfen , aber der Laie hat sowas meist nicht da

günstiges Multimeter(10-20Euro) z.b. von Voltcraft sollte man aber mal anschaffen , kann mann immermal gebrauchen was teures brauch man da nicht mit geringen Toleranzen etc.

Hauptsache Spannung/Strom , Widerstand/Durchgang kann man mal messen


----------



## Night2010 (9. Juni 2012)

Würde für diese Lüfter keinen Aufstand machen.
Wie gesagt, kauf dir einen 120mm und mach den mit Kabelstrapse fest.


----------



## zoizz (10. Juni 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wenn du dir zu unsicher bist, frage deinen Hardwaredealer um die Ecke. Entweder soll er gleich einen neuen Lüfter für dein Model kaufen oder du kaufst dir deinen Wunschkühler und gibst den Zusammenbau in Auftrag.
> Die PC-Schrauber werden saubere Arbeit für sehr kleines Geld machen und falls etwas nicht zufriedenstellend sein sollte bzw nach kurzer Zeit wieder defekt ist, hast du einen Ansprechpartner und Recht auf Gewährleistung.
> 
> Mir wäre das 10 Euro wert: ein ruhiges Gewissen, das gute Gefühl die lokale Wirtschaft unterstützt zu haben und keine Angst selber etwas zu ruinieren ^^



Deswegen wäre mir diese Dienstleistung locker ein paar Mücken wert gewesen


----------



## SirCire (15. Juni 2012)

Dann bring ich diesen Thread mal zu einem Abschluss.

Nachdem der erste Lüfter, der Arctic Cooling Twin Turbo II nicht funktionierte, habe ich ihn zurückgegeben. Da der Laden keinen Ersatzlüfter hatte, habe ich nun einen *Scythe Setsugen 2* VGA Kühler genommen.
Die Installation auf der* XFX 4870* von ATI ist sehr einfach. Alter Lüfter demontieren, Grafikchip, Ram und Spannungswandler reinigen. Auf Ram und Spannungswandler die mitgelieferten Chipkühlrippen kleben. 
Die von XFX über den Spannungswandlern verbauten schwarzen Kühlrippen müssen entfernt werden, da sie zu hoch sind um unter den Setsugen zu passen. Ich habe ihn durch die mitgelieferten Rippen "nachgebaut".
Ich habe mich ebenfalls dazu entschlossen den Lüfter mit dem mitgelieferten "Kupferspacer" zu verbauen, einfach nur, weil ich nicht direkt beurteilen konnte, ob der Grafikchip nun höher oder tiefer als der Rahmen darum ist.
Das Festschrauben des Lüfters auf der Unterseite der Grafikkarte ist die fummeligste Angelegenheit bei der ganzen Montage. Ich weiß nicht wie man das alleine machen soll. Mir hat jemand geholfen, indem er die Grafikkarte ruhig hielt, während ich die Schrauben über Kreuz festzog.
Der elektrische Anschluss ist gegenüber dem Arctic Cooling ein Kinderspiel. Einfach den 3-pin Stecker auf dem Motherboard einstöpseln und schon ist es fertig. 

Von den Temperaturen her ist es auch viel besser geworden. 
Mit dem kaputten originalkühler von XFX hat das Catalyst Control Center die Temperatur der Karte im Desktopbetrieb mit 85°C angegeben.
Mit dem Setsugen 2 (Drehregler so zwischen 50-75%) gibt das CCC die Temperatur auf 48°C an. Beim spielen geht er auf ~60°C rauf. 

Vielen Dank nochmal allen die mir hier mit Rat geholfen haben.


----------

